# Muscle relaxer medicine???



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I was with a friend over the weekend and she needs to use muscle relaxers for her back.I was thinking.....that would be great for people with IBS because of our spasms.Does anyone use muscle relaxer medication? Is it safe to use? Is it addictive?


----------



## bunged up (Nov 15, 2000)

Buscopan (there is probably another name forit) is supposed to be a good relaxer for spasms in the GI tract. I tried it once, either it didn't work for me, or my troubles were mis-diagnosed. For skeletal muscle relaxants, I have tried Flexoril and Klonopin. Klonopin works much better for me, but being addictive, it is to be used sparingly. I have also tried Flexoril; it made me a zombie, but didn't help much. There are a number of meds that are specific gut relaxants, maybe someone else could help you iut with them.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Beach, I've had to take them in the past. Because of their addictive qualities, should be used only sparingly. The only thing I think they may be good for w/IBS is perhaps the pelvic floor muscle spasms that can occur. Just my opinion. BQ


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

I take Zanaflex for spasms and tension in my neck and back. It's not addictive and it works well, but it doesn't help with the IBS pain.


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

I have taken a muscle relaxer called Soma. They work great for muscle aches but not for IBS spasms.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are two types of muscles. The muscles you move your body with and the smooth muscles that your organs use. If my memory is correct drugs that work on one may not be useful for the other.Antispasmodic medications are typically used for IBS rather than traditional muscle relaxers.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------

